# Ford News anyone?



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Does anyone here know if TJ will be available for the playoffs or is he going to wait until next season to make sure his back fully heals...I feel he should wait just to be fully sure but he sure would help alot come playoff time


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

The latest word is that he is doubtful for the 1st round, doubtful for the 2nd round, questionable for the EC finals, and probable for the finals.

The cops arrested two of his friends when they raided his Shorewood home a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ford might not be playoff bound


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Well after reading that article I say shut id own for the season and get well for next year. Hopefully his back will heal without surgery but if it needs to be be done then I say do it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Bucks rookie PG Ford to miss rest of season, playoffs ...


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

I dont know whats going to happen to him as I've heard that if he elects to get surgery done on his back it is very risky and could cost him his career. I will be praying that the little stud gets healthy during the offseason and will be ready to go next year because hes got so much potential to be an elite point guard. Get well TJ...Hook'em


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

^^^^ should be in the club below


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

SteveMC,

I would very much like to be in your club...:grinning:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Too bad for Ford. At least we still have Damon.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

He's practicing, but not contact drills. Next year for Tj.


----------

